# Legal requirements for winter tyres Germany/Austria/Hungary



## ActiveCampers

Hi
Anyone know the FORMAL rules on this as my googling just seems to give opinions.
We're planning to be off to Germany, Austria and briefly Hungary (Budapest). 
We don't have snow tyres, but our summer tyres are in good nick and we do have snow chains, We're not planning on going to any ski resorts.
Cheers


----------



## 96783

Can only tell you about Germany. There is, so far as I aware, no law saying that you must have winter tyres. However, should you have an accident the fact that you have or have not will be taken into account certainly by your insurance company. Trade in winter tyres in Germany is huge at this time of year. Because we are normally away over winter we have winter wheels for our MH but not for the car (new this year and with good tread) but will next year.


----------



## peejay

For Germany I'd agree with Phred, they are not a legal requirement but you can be held liable if you drive in winter conditions and cause an obstruction or an accident because of innappropriate equipment for the conditions. If it snows, use chains or sit it out until the roads are clear. The AA have some good info for Germany...

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/safety/winter-tyres-and-snow-chains.html

For Austria, winter tyres are only compulsory for residents between Nov and Apr but similar regs apply to visitors as in Germany, this link has a naff translation but sort of explains it...

>Austria winter tyre req's<

Haven't a clue about Hungary.

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp

To be honest I would use the Autosock, They are brilliant in snow or Ices and are much cheaper and re-useable, I believe they are recommended by some organisation in Germany.
The roofbox company sell them and there was a bit on there about them.


----------



## peejay

That was me Les..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-709787.html#709787

TBH its still a bit of a grey area whether they are fully authorised for use abroad or not, I shall be getting a pair but I'll still keep the chains as well.

Pete


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Legal requirements for winter tyres Germany/Austria/Hung*



ActiveCampers said:


> Hi
> Anyone know the FORMAL rules on this as my googling just seems to give opinions.
> We're planning to be off to Germany, Austria and briefly Hungary (Budapest).
> We don't have snow tyres, but our summer tyres are in good nick and we do have snow chains, We're not planning on going to any ski resorts.
> Cheers


If you search this forum you will be sure to find my opinions, as stated last time.

If you are going in Winter then without question I would fit winter tyres or at the very least M&S.

What size are your tyres?
Do you have FWD, RWD or 4X4?


----------



## SaddleTramp

I don't even bother with taking chains now mate, I have used them twice and they are S--t hot.


----------



## peejay

An extract from Autosocks FAQ's....

_Q6: Are they approved for use on roads where snow chains are mandatory?
A6: This is a grey area. It's better to be safe than sorry, so you should take snow chains for e.g. self-drive ski holidays to the Alps. In any event the tests show that snow chains are superior in hill starts - see Research & Development._

Pete


----------



## waz

The law as it stands is if you are legal in you own country then you are legal in the rest of europe. I live in Hungary and drive a UK car and don't need to swap the tyres for winter.
Waz


----------



## teemyob

*Legal*



waz said:


> The law as it stands is if you are legal in you own country then you are legal in the rest of europe. I live in Hungary and drive a UK car and don't need to swap the tyres for winter.
> Waz


Not to sure about that. But, then there are legalities and common sense.

I would like to be legal and sensible!


----------



## 101253

*Winter tyres in germany*

Since 29nov 2010 winter tyres are a legal requirement in Germany


----------



## grizzlyj

*Re: Legal requirements for winter tyres Germany/Austria/Hung*



teemyob said:


> If you search this forum you will be sure to find my opinions, as stated last time.
> 
> If you are going in Winter then without question I would fit winter tyres or at the very least M&S.
> 
> What size are your tyres?
> Do you have FWD, RWD or 4X4?


Can I ask out of interest what determines a winter tyre then? I had thought in my ignorance that M&S on the sidewall meant it was, but teemyob's post suggests not?

Hopefully not too O/T?

Jason


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Legal requirements for winter tyres Germany/Austria/Hung*



grizzlyj said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you search this forum you will be sure to find my opinions, as stated last time.
> 
> If you are going in Winter then without question I would fit winter tyres or at the very least M&S.
> 
> What size are your tyres?
> Do you have FWD, RWD or 4X4?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask out of interest what determines a winter tyre then? I had thought in my ignorance that M&S on the sidewall meant it was, but teemyob's post suggests not?
> 
> Hopefully not too O/T?
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...

To clarify, think of the three main tyres as

Summer
All-Season 
Winter

Things get complicated when people start talking Cold Weather Tyres, Snow Tyres, I/T, A/T.

All-Season and Winter tyres are often additionally marked M+S

Read here for more info.

Anyone who is venturing to the countries mentioned here, I would strongly suggest you purchase winter tyres wether they be a legal requirement or not.

TM


----------



## Stanner

Rightly or wrongly I've understood that M+S can relate only to the tread pattern but the winter/all-season/summer bit relates to the rubber compound used in the tread. 
Winter tyre compound stays softer at lower temps than summer rubber and that allows the tyre tread to do it's job better at lower temps.


----------



## ActiveCampers

Funny this was my thread and I was about to respond lol!

We did this trip, but the winter came and chased us from Budapest to Calais - and we did need chains to get out of Wolfsburg in Germany. Almost nasty but thats another story.

We now have full snow tyres, Continental Vanco Winter 2 - which are marked with a "snowflake" and have M+S on them as well so I can use them on mud too! 

Only fitted a couple of weeks ago and over the last few days no problems. Continental say the tyres are fine even in teh summer (we're going snowboarding next week then down to Morocco in March) - they say they will probably last longer than summer tyres.... Slightly noisier (apparnetly - not noticed) - and less cornering grip and less top speed - all irrelevant on a van. Wet and cold grip improved too.

IMO - I'll be keeping them on all year from now on.


----------



## viator

SaddleTramp said:


> To be honest I would use the Autosock, They are brilliant in snow or Ices and are much cheaper and re-useable, I believe they are recommended by some organisation in Germany.
> The roofbox company sell them and there was a bit on there about them.


Yes AutoSocks are brilliant, but they have their limitations.
I have used them for 2 winters now, last winter they got me unstuck twice.
They will get through 6/7 inches of snow no problem and as long as your are in or on snow, you can go for miles with no damage to the fabric. 
On ice and with any wheelspin induced, the fabric will start to wear and fray.
On tarmac its a definite NO.
Last week in 8" of fresh snow for about half a mile, no problem, then onto main road which was tracked and breaking up, parts of soft snow, parts hard packed and the odd bit of almost bare road. A round trip of 10 miles and the AutoSock performed brilliantly, BUT on inspection I have found signs of fraying, another10 miles in similar conditions would have shredded them.
Conclusion...........The softer the traction surface the longer they last.


----------

